# Buffed so lahm



## Mortur (29. November 2006)

In letzter Zeit dauert das laden von der buffed.de website so lange, gestern gegen 20:00 uhr erst recht.

Dauert das laden bei euch auch so lang?


----------



## B3N (30. November 2006)

Hallo Mortur,

dass Problem mit der Geschwindigkeit ist uns bekannt und wir wissen auch woran es liegt. Eine Lösung ist bereits in Arbeit und wir hoffen, dass Problem so schnell wie möglich beseitigen zu können.

Schöne Grüße,
B3N


----------



## Kruaal (30. November 2006)

B3N, hast du mal als GM gearbeitet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (30. November 2006)

Wenn ich dir das verrate, müsste ich dich deines Lebens berauben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimbrod (30. November 2006)

^^ klingt aber verdächtig nach ner makro antwort ^^ ich wette er hieß
<GM>Benishiya 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und sein avatar war ein blauer 2m murloc ^^

mit harlekin kaputze ^^



aber um auf das thema zurück zu kommen hatte hier gestern auch übelste lags/ladezeiten und das nicht nur um 20 uhr ^^


----------



## Mortur (30. November 2006)

kk, gott sei dank is das nicht nur bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg M0rt|_|r^^


----------



## Regnor (30. November 2006)

Mortur schrieb:


> kk, gott sei dank is das nicht nur bei mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die langsame Performance wurde durch den großen run auf die Buffed beta Show ausgelößt. Um wieder die gewohnte schnelle Performance zu bekommen haben die Videos temporär offline geschalten.


----------



## Kruaal (3. Dezember 2006)

B3N schrieb:


> Wenn ich dir das verrate, müsste ich dich deines Lebens berauben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*wegrenn*

Wenigstens hat er sich meinen Nickname nicht gemerkt im Buffcast :X


----------



## Valkum (5. Dezember 2006)

naja vll ist er ja noch Gamemaster nur halt beurlaubt weil er als betatester hier in der Beta Zentrale arbeiten muss. xD xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja bei mir sind die Lade zeiten auch so ohen die Betaschwo langsaaaaaaaam wow szene und world of war gehn normal also an meinem i net leigt es net.

oh and @B3N kannst du mir auf Dalvengyr auch ma was Money stecken ???? plz  xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

EDIT: Das hätte ich lieber net sagen solln *auchweglauf* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (6. Dezember 2006)

Im Moment liegt es eher daran, dass nun die Datenbank viel zu arbeiten hat. Wir werden auch dort so schnell wie möglich Umstellungen vornehmen, solange müsst ihr noch etwas ausharren.

Ach ja..weglaufen nützt nichts... *g*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rascal (7. Dezember 2006)

Naja 30 Meter ist ein bisschen... naja

Was die DB angeht... ein paar "DROP TABLE" helfen da....


----------

